# Returning to the platform



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so I intend to return to competition as long as everything continues to improve and injury stays at bay it will be February dates yet to be confirmed the goal for next year is to quilify and compete in the British champs I will Don nothing in between no bench only comps no fu**ing around the finals is my focus


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Okay so I intend to return to competition as long as everything continues to improve and injury stays at bay it will be February dates yet to be confirmed the goal for next year is to quilify and compete in the British champs I will Don nothing in between no bench only comps no fu**ing around the finals is my focus


 in for this

What sort of weights would you be expecting to hit to qualify ?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm not sure on the exact total but I think about 600kg total would be enough, I know I could easily get it right now if I wanted


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Best of luck Jake

not that you need it you beast 

x


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> I'm not sure on the exact total but I think about 600kg total would be enough, I know I could easily get it right now if I wanted


 Strong total mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so not a good start. I've been very very sick since Sunday night lost 5kg in bodyweight and still not well next week will be a difficult one if I'm even better yet. I went to a medical centre today they said theres a nasty sickness and dihorea bug going round I have honestly never been so I'll before in my life, I managed to bench on Tuesday but that was it all down hill from then on

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BpAFRWXAILi/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1aieqd6oljwgj

Considering I was feeling rough this was very promising and a pretty good session


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Finally eating normally again still feeling frail will be doing some light training this week to try encourage some reuptake of glycogen I'm in no condition to lift heavy


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Finally eating normally again still feeling frail will be doing some light training this week to try encourage some reuptake of glycogen I'm in no condition to lift heavy


 This flu has taken a while

get well soon

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> This flu has taken a while
> 
> get well soon
> 
> x


 I thinks it's been something else, my stomach and guts where causing me some serious pain. Thanks Anna feel I'm on the mend now just a Shane training will take a bit if a set back as a I have a party weekend coming up too lol it'll be a few more weeks before I really pick up steam but I'm going to be on my best behaviour over the Christmas and new year period 100% focus


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> I thinks it's been something else, my stomach and guts where causing me some serious pain. Thanks Anna feel I'm on the mend now just a Shane training will take a bit if a set back as a I have a party weekend coming up too lol it'll be a few more weeks before I really pick up steam but I'm going to be on my best behaviour over the Christmas and new year period 100% focus


 Party weekend? Ain't sorry for you anymore haha

yeah , maybe food poisoning?

Well have fun from now one


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Party weekend? Ain't sorry for you anymore haha
> 
> yeah , maybe food poisoning?
> 
> Well have fun from now one


 Yes lol lads weekend away and I'm looking forward to it lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I've been training just nothing worty logging re gaining weight. Log will start properly from next week


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BpXCdjwgs9g/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=2cg3fy6r5v7h

this deadlift session was my first back after sickness

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BpZ4x87gO7w/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=srcx1bn08m5z

Using this football bar to bench for now its seems like it will have a great mass building effect. Havn't had a heavy squat session for a while now so I'm looking forward to that


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Had a little mess about today

Worked up to a 250kg squat

Did loads of triples on 170kg deadlift

And worked up to a 170kg bench press

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpo_xAGg54D/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1d4dfpthb4fyg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BppNDahAsB8/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=o79d1atg37zi

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BppNKeqg_fw/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=btagm92z5dr0


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Tuesdays bench training

Football bar bench 127kg 2x5 1x7

Incline dumbbell press 30s 3x12

Incline dumbbell fly 12.5s 3x12

Seated machine shoulder press 3x8

Cable side raises 3x15

Front raise on the low cable 3x10

Cable pull Down 3x10

Face pull 3x10

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp2Fn9zA8FD/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=jfc1bz52ims

was still rough from butlin's lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back and arms

Lat pull down 4x8

T bar row 50kg not including bar 4x10

Face pull 3x15

Single arm pull over (will video)

Ez curl 30kg not counting bar 3x8

Incline skull crusher 35kg not counting bar 2x8 1x10

Seated incline dumbbell curls 12.5s 3x10

One arm tricep push down 2x12

Single arm cable hammer curl 2x12


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlifts

Deadlift 180kg 8x3

Rdl 100kg 4x8

Leg press 250kg 1x8 1x12

Ab rope crunch 4x10

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp7Q6L2gujB/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1twmq2v8zd1x

All the deads where consistent speed remained throughout


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Friday bench session

I had planned on only using the football bar for the next 6 weeks but I going back on that and doing regular bench on fridays as technical practice/speed work.

Bench press 120kg 5x3 122.5kg 3x3 all very fast/explosive

Dumbbell chest press 32.5s 4x8

Cable flies 4x15

Machine shoulder press 3x8 1x10

Cable side raises 2x12

Face pulls 2x15

Pull downs 2x15


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

In.

Vid of single arm pullover


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> In.
> 
> Vid of single arm pullover


 Its the cable pull down sorry, will sort it Wednesday


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back and arms

Lat pull Down 4x8

Seal row 25s 4x8

Rope pull down 3x15

Face pull 3x15

Ez curl 32.5kg not including bar 3x8

Incline skull crusher 40kg not including bar 2x8 1x10

Havn't even done squats this week and feel like Iv had one of the hardest training weeks ever i may have to adjust volume/frequency or maybe I'll adapt and turn into franco Colombo lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 205kg 2x5 225 1x3

Romanian deadlift 110kg 3x10

Leg press 260kg 3x10

Good mornings 60kg 3x5

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqFJD-xg9Dt/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1ol06wquspeif

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqFJUIpAX_c/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1541emx408mrj

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqFVxfwg7wl/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=4x30oipv0e3j


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol @ the # bootie gainz haha

looking solid Jake


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Lol @ the # bootie gainz haha
> 
> looking solid Jake


 I think it's safe to say next to you I have the best booty on ukm


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Football bench 132.5kg 2x5 140kg 1x2 ( just for the crack)

Dumbbell chest press (incline) 32.5s 1x10 3x12

Incline dumbbell fly 15s 3x12

Machine shoulder press 4x8

Cable side raises 2x12

Face pulls, single arm pull down ( I have a video gonna put on my YouTube instead of cluttering my insta) 3x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqIB7FdAo_7/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1mkjzaddk4ac1

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqH2BO1AefR/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=zq8oacf4aqrt


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 175,177.2,180,182.5,185,187.5,190(all singles. 192.5kg 5x3

Leg press 270kg 2x10

Ab crunches on rope 4x8

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqNgzFug7-j/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=pvpxwx9o3w2d


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench session

Speed bench 125kg 5x3 130kg 3x3

Dumbbell chest press 35s 3x8 1x12

Incline dumbbell fly 20s 2x12 25s 1x2

Machine shoulder press 4x8

Face pulls 2x15

Unfortunately had to cut it a bit short due to time constraints

Video shows 130kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqP9TrRgDfQ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=11d34swm3rdqg


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Had a very busy weekend visiting mom,sister and nieces and nephew lots of driving. Managed to get half hour in the gym today bit of upper back and biceps in. Upper back work is something iv always been lazy with and never really stuck to but I feel I'm doing it right this time and I'm seeing results


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 210kg 2x5 230kg 1x3

Romanian deadlift 115kg 2x10

Leg press 290kg 2x10

Good mornings 100kg 2x5

Rope crunches 1x20 1x15

Leg extension 2x20 1x15

Leg curls 2x20 1x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqXGKylgAdl/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1hxkag9z7tizs

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqXGZX9g_a5/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1ct05p27rowo6

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqXSjQCA831/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1enmvb281lb4x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Football bench 135kg 1x5 1x3 (getting hard)

Incline dumbbell press 35s 4x12 (improving massively)

Incline fly's 20s 2x12 25s 2x10

Machine shoulder press 2x8

Side raises 2x12

Face pulls paused 2x15

Rope pull down 1x15 1x10

Bit of a weak day wasn't feeling very strong or focused

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqZ-lvDAFaV/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=jad1aaf51pz9


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back and arms

Lat pull down 4x8

T bar row 60kg 4x10

Machine shrugs 4 plates 4x15

Face pull 4x15

Pull down 4x10

Ez curl 37.5kg 4x5

Skull crusher 40kg 3x10

Incline curls 15s 3x10

Wide grip push down 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 180kgx1 185kgx1 190kgx1 195kgx1 200kg 5x3

Leg press 300kg 1x10 1x15

Abs on rope 3x10

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqfe4_mA0kx/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=5ppgv104js2c


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Should have done some speed bench today but was very short on time so I just had a mess about done some close grip other bits and f**ked off

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqhteZ9gwRE/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=inbtpa6s7nzi

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqhxw_1A6Ex/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1uy2ikzdd2bsm


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Some bastard hit my car last night, then my tyre pressure monitor was going off so stressful morning lol managed to get to the gym and got onto squats

Squat 220kg 2x5 was supposed to be 215 but I f**ked up the loading lol

Romanian deadlift 120kg 2x10

Reverse hyper extension 2x20

Abs on the rope 2x15

Left to get food

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqpeOZ_AZXv/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=lrkgjlg259lk

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqpni_ogf7V/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=j35avq7m1zf7


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did bench yesterday, someone has bent the football bar so switching to regular

Close grip bench 140kg 1x5

Comp grip bench 140kg 1x8 160kg 1x2 ( failed a 3rd rep)

Incline dumbbell press 40s 2x10

Incline dumbbell fly 25s 3x10

Machine shoulder press 4x10

Face pulls 4x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqsT6ExAOLS/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1l8psqkzqqmq5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqsK7GgAmsF/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=qnic9pcdsz4c

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqsNAsCgJZt/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1xbuujlbjys6k

It turns put I've started building up 3 weeks too early so I need to back off especially with the bench a build up again squat feels good so I may just keep pushing


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back and arms

Shrugs 5x15

Lat pull down 4x10

Seal rows 32.5s 4x8

Face pulls 4x15

Ez curl 40kg 4x5

Skull crusher 45kg 4x8

Seated dumbbell curls 17.5s 4x6

Tricep push down 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Just did this today

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqxY4rFgukJ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=6fxn44mijswv

heaviest pull in 2 years this gives me confidence. I need to go back any as I started too early next week will be back to around 180 for triples. Is @Fadi still here? Would love some feed back on this pull mate


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just did this today
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BqxY4rFgukJ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=6fxn44mijswv
> 
> heaviest pull in 2 years this gives me confidence. I need to go back any as I started too early next week will be back to around 180 for triples. Is @Fadi still here? Would love some feed back on this pull mate


 Hello Jake,

Your form is awesome Champ; as solid as the very first time I saw you lift mate.

Frankly, I was interested to see how you were going to execute the eccentric phase of the lift, and since it's been cut from this particular video, I rewound back to November 23rd to see how you lowered your 200kg 5x3 ... you simply "dropped" it, which makes perfect sense to me from a strength point of view. Saving your lower back (as well as maintaining a maximum level of energy in the process) being the name of the game here.

Well done mate ... we can discuss the eccentric aspect some other time, should you wish to perform the deadlift with a lighter load in the future, focusing on adding some muscle mass where needed, as well as applying power in order to maximise on neuromuscular efficiency/muscle fiber recruitment in a flash.

Ah one more thing (that bothered me), and it has nothing to do with you, but a hell of a lot to do with what's going on underneath your feet! Is that rubber I see underneath your feet Jake? If so, then we've got ourselves a negative case of strength dissipation at play here Champ ... in plain English; you've been robbed of some of your strength/pulling power.

Take care ...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Hello Jake,
> 
> Your form is awesome Champ; as solid as the very first time I saw you lift mate.
> 
> ...


 Thanks fadi we have these mats to deadlift on because people kept cracking the deadlift platform, to be fair though they are pretty solid. Deadlift is feeling better than ever now. And yes I always drop my deadlift to protect the lower back, I do romanian with good controlled eccentric to build mass


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

On Sunday I helped with loading at the gpc Christmas push/pull I also assisted my friends in the warm up room all the people lifting got me itching to do something so I did some bench for the lols

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq4m1eNANDeuU_kGFNRIp8ePdb5tFNRXKBPxP80/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=9cilaqcqkw82

Squats today

Squat 225kg 2x5

Romanian deadlift 130kg 2x5

Reverse hypers 2x20

Hypers 2x20

Pretty beat up today from loading at the comp yesterday so I did the bare minimum and left

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq7oIBJA5PizShoruylK2G0O2WYMAmsXFP11jE0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=cmgbm5857g7p

httim really happy with the speed of my squat at the moment


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 145kg 2x5 100kg 1x16

Flat dumbbell press 32.5s 2x20 1x18 1x16

Cable flies 4x20

Side raises 4x12

Face pulls 4x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq-IMdugqH2Cjy5Z1KhHMTwNnWcRusDuOsm-Hs0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1mrvhesqrvpkf


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back and arms

Lat pull down 4x8

Shrugs 4x12

Seal rows 32.5s 4x8

Face pulls 4x15

Ez curls 42.5kg 8,8,6,5

Tricep press downs 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

I was going to have today off after last weeks max and I probably should have I did 5x3 with 190kg and none of them felt good so I did some leg curls and extensions and left


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 230kg 1x5 1x6 (pb) had more in the tank

Reverse hypers 2x20

Leg press 3x20 just 50kg trying to stretch

Hyper extension 2x20

Leg curl/ leg extension superset 3x15

My hips are mega stiff I wont be deadlifting this week I still have 7 training weeks after this one to prepare so I need to tread carefully as I'm already in pb territory

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BrNmAl-A2oxEPakF33idMU-kdFGn0dB3_pT3Qo0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=3rwkqxkz7kao

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BrNnZR0Ak7Qi-HsqG6UZ4xHL-PJMDIdHoxuVVs0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=px550qdfi8g8


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

No deadlift this week my hips need a break so did some bench

Competition grip is my main focus now

140kg 1x5

150kg 1x5

Slingshot close grip 140kg 2x10

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BrVIKDxAFvczY9ImOt7CdiYfZL7nLZ66xpXLFE0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=12kcptex9pext

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BrVI81RgeVYUT83-XYEX796X3kbWCNpCniV2cQ0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=179jzr2agvdnr

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BrVOVgMA1Tdh2xxwTRY3uE4IPZNP2VJTeTpcDI0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=tjr8k6dv73l1


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 235kg 2x5 new 5rm

Leg press 150kg 4x10

Leg extension curl super sets 4x15

Did some light calves and hypers just for mobility purposes

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BrfzFDrALWeIP1Dr5SGQHvhTwcxdTA4KYiJiUE0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1984s6s2pc2lc

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Brfzb3uAs0zavjZ1bUa1DVJJaNpMcSc5JOBOpg0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1jgsne9nlle1c

My insta will be remaining private now due a weird weird person so follow me on there if you wanna see these lifts


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

You have stalkers @Jakemaguire ?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You have stalkers @Jakemaguire ?


 Just the one lol @anna1


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just the one lol @anna1


 Aww . Too bad . Hope he/ she goes away soon cause I don't have insta and it's always interesting to watch your videos


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Had a week off over Christmas got myself another stomach bug the last few days so that sucks. Woke up Monday morning threw up the previous nights dinner and headed off to the gym where I worked up to 3 triples with 240kg i was pretty impressed with myself the squats where good would have been better if I was 100%. My shoulder seems to have deteriorated with time off from the gym and has gotten pretty sore I did 3x5 with 140kg in bench yesterday so not too bad. Hope everyone has had a good Christmas and new year


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift yesterday worked in triples

190kg 1x3 195kg 1x3 197.5kg 1x3


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats Monday where terrible was supposed to be 250kg 3x3 I failed to brace correctly on the first rep of the first set and twated my back.

Bench today was 150kg 3x3

Spoto press 100kg 3x5

Cable flys 3x15

Machine shoulder press 2x8

Tricep push downs 3x20

Seated wide grip rows 3x20

Face pulls 3x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so my back is pretty sore from mondays f**k up but rather than kiss out on training today I just did some light leg stuff tons of leg extension and curls some light safety bar squats some hyper extensions and finished up with some rows on the cable machine got a good pump quite enjoyed the session


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Okay so my back is pretty sore from mondays f**k up but rather than kiss out on training today I just did some light leg stuff tons of leg extension and curls some light safety bar squats some hyper extensions and finished up with some rows on the cable machine got a good pump quite enjoyed the session


 It's been a while Jake

Another boys' long holiday? 

Hope back has been sorted out

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> It's been a while Jake
> 
> Another boys' long holiday?
> 
> ...


 Hi @anna1 there has been no holiday just havn't really gotten round to posting on here.

Training took a but of a bad turn after Christmas with the being I'll and me hurting my back which healed up nice and fast but I think I was kind of burnt out both physically and mentally so I still competed but solely with the aim of qualifying for the brits later in the year I did the bare minimum and went home I'm having a week off starting a short cut and taking a break from anabolics then I just plan on getting sexy for the summer and hopefully a bit stronger


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Hi @anna1 there has been no holiday just havn't really gotten round to posting on here.
> 
> Training took a but of a bad turn after Christmas with the being I'll and me hurting my back which healed up nice and fast but I think I was kind of burnt out both physically and mentally so I still competed but solely with the aim of qualifying for the brits later in the year I did the bare minimum and went home I'm having a week off starting a short cut and taking a break from anabolics then I just plan on getting sexy for the summer and hopefully a bit stronger


 Well . Everybody needs a break

best of luck with your preparation and can't wait for the summer sexy you 

x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jake, what fed are you competing in? Which qualifier did you do?


----------

